# headlight problem



## maximagirlie (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello ALL,
I have recently purchased a 95 maxima,
I'm trying to get all lights in working condition, due to the fact the vehicle is salvaged
I can not register it till everything works. Long story short
I have tried everything (my husband did all the work) to get the blinker light to work.
We have bought a whole new light, replaced EVERY fuse, bought new bulbs and a new connector for the BRAND new light. Yet it does not work. Any ideas if it could be the wiring? Could we possibly bypass the connector and run it from the headlight? Any suggestion are welcome!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## chipvp90se (Nov 30, 2007)

*Combination Switch...*

I would try replacing the headlight/turn signal switch (or "Combination Switch") on the steering column. I had a similar problem on my 1990 Maxima: my right headlight and both brights would not work, however both headlights would work when the alarm went off (so I was pretty sure it wasn't faulty wiring and definitely not a blown bulb). Replaced the combination switch and now everything works.


----------

